# Massachusetts college removes American flag from campus



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Massachusetts college removes American flag from campus*
*American flag removed at Hampshire College *

Updated: 6:23 AM EST Nov 22, 2016









Massachusetts college removes American flag from campus

American flag removed at Hampshire College

Updated: 6:23 AM EST Nov 22, 2016

WCVB

*AMHERST, Mass. -*
A Massachusetts college is removing the American flag from its campus.

Days after the election, someone burned the American flag at Hampshire College in Amherst.

The school then put up a new flag and lowered it to half-staff, in solidarity with those fearing a Donald Trump presidency.

That sparked backlash from those who see the flag as a symbol for all that is great about America.

School leaders have decided to remove it entirely.

Massachusetts college removes American flag from campus


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

THIS IS A FUCKING DISGRACE! But academia is populated with spaghetti spines liberals so I shouldn't be surprised. I'd call my congressman, but that asshole capuano probably supports this shit. And the pussification of America continues. 6 weeks left pansies, see if mommy will give you back your balls.


----------



## AFMike27 (Aug 25, 2016)

Enjoy haha. Kid talks his way into saying his parents evil money pays for his totally overpriced liberal safe haven. Good stuff.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hampshire College? Who gives a rat's ass what this "higher education" institution does with Old Glory?
Remember, this "school" is a sanctuary for "adult learners" being told the truth by "professors" and "doctors" and "masters".
So the SCHOOL and the PEOPLE there don't like America anymore? OKAY THEN!!!
We'll just REVOKE their AMERICAN GOV'T student loans, and ANY/ALL federal monies related to that school. Then they can ALL go shit in their liberal beanies!!!!!


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

After casual observation doing a couple of construction details at a local University it seems a lot of these kids would be better off pushing a broom.

Their new so-called "education" will lead them straight to the welfare rolls or their parents basement.
( my apologies to janitors everywhere  )


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> After casual observation doing a couple of construction details at a local University it seems a lot of these kids would be better off pushing a broom.
> 
> Their new so-called "education" will lead them straight to the welfare rolls or their parents basement.
> ( my apologies to janitors everywhere  )


Kids like this need some guidance from Judge Smails.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Anyone else wanna go hang out at Hampshire College wearing American Flag t-shirts? I dare the first snowflake to make a comment in my direction...


----------



## Chitownlost (Jun 24, 2016)

I thought there was a Mass law that stated all gatherings of more than like 12 people are required to have a US flag. 

I found that one that requires all public schools to display one, of course this is a private school.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Kill em all, let God sort them out!!!!! Start with President LASH!!!*
Google


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

*OMFG!!!!!!
Get that Offensive Flag off of that man's uniform!!!!!!!!!!
Smith winner*


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

The sea of American flags there today, along with the 1000 vets gives me the largest patriotic stiffy ever...

Fuck these liberal progressive snowflakes. They all need an ass beating, and their professors need it WORSE.


----------



## felony (Oct 24, 2014)

The American flag, is THE symbol for freedom, capitalism, democracy, freedom of religion and free thinking. The American flag, was flown by Union troops, freeing slaves, it was flown by troops in WWII against the Nazi's and Axis powers. I fail to see how it has any relevance in racism or hatred. Have these idiots not learned anything about world politics or social studies? We live in the best country on the face of the earth. We have the privilege of waking up everyday, walking outside and enjoying freedom, courtesy of veterans and those who are patriots. This "college" should immediately lose all federal and state funding.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

felony said:


> Have these idiots not learned anything about world politics or social studies? We live in the best country on the face of the earth.


We're talking about kids who attend a "college" that doesn't require SAT/ACT scores as part of the admissions process and doesn't give grades. From what I just read on their website, it sounds like their "diplomas" only indicate that the graduate earned a BA with no area of study listed. I guess that's so that the degree can be in whatever area fits your mood for the day.


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this place Quinn Bill approved????







[/QUOTE]


----------

